# Help wobbly cas senor caused by shit garage



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

my r32 gtr has been really pissing me of recently. i got my timing belt changed a while ago at a so called jap car specialist when i got my car back they didnt bleed the coolant and my steering wheel was squint but i sorted this out myself. but theres been a whining noise coming from the timing belt cover ever since.

so regrettably i phoned up the garage and told them i think the timing belt might be on too tight. they took the car in and checked the timing belt and told me the belt is okay. i got the car back later that day drove it home and opened the bonnet and the cas sensor was vibrating like a ann summers love toy.

i took the cas sensor and top half of the timing belt cover back off and put it back on but the cas sensor was still vibrating then the car died and wouldent start. so i bought a secondhand cas sensor and the car started. then i decided to buy a new rubber seal to put behind the cas sensor to see if it would stop vibrating. i put the sensor back on and now it wont start again :chairshot

does anyone have any ideas why the cas sensor is vibrating after having the timing belt cover removed? the washer things that go behind the timing belt cover bolts all seem to be there. im getting really pissed off with my gtr eating cas sensors im getting close to pouring petrol over the car :flame:


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

The CAS must be a little e-centred over the cam. Maybe the CAS bracket is not on right or something?


----------



## nozza (Jan 13, 2007)

I would give Rod at rb a call, as l had the same problem and got it sorted.


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Was it a garage in Aberdeen?


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

it was a garage just outside of Aberdeen. i should of took the car straight back to them but every time i go there they **** something up and now ive took the cover off myself they just blame me.

i might take the top half of the timing belt cover of again and have a look at the CAS bracket but i dont think they would have touched it checking the timing belt tension


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

GOGS 2 said:


> it was a garage just outside of Aberdeen. i should of took the car straight back to them but every time i go there they **** something up and now ive took the cover off myself they just blame me.
> 
> i might take the top half of the timing belt cover of again and have a look at the CAS bracket but i dont think they would have touched it checking the timing belt tension


I don't see how it could be the tension. The centre of the cam is going to be the same place irrespective of belt tension, and the half-moon thingy on the CAS inserts into the cam.

The CAS is either e-centred or at a slight angle or the spacing is wrong.

Is the cam cover on straight? When I put my clear one on it was possible to get this very thin gasket which goes around the outside pinched a little the cover won't be straight or at least will warp.


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

yea im thinking the cam cover is not on properly or there is a washer or something missing or the cam cover is some how bent slightly

i bought a new rubber seal that goes behind the the cas sensor but when i fitted it the cas died somehow. im thinking of buying new washers that go behind the cam cover bolts see if that helps. i might buy a new cam cover aswell


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

is the drive in the end of the cam ok ?


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

just had a look at drive coming out of the camshaft end and its flat. should there be a bit sticking out of it to match up with the cas? does anyone have a picture of the exhaust camshaft cas drive


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

had some progress the cas sensor now fits 2 ways because of the spline snapping of the cam there still a tiny bit of it left. so i turned cas round and now it starts but the cas sensor is still wobbling a bit


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Whats the name of the garage?

We use Wallace Performance in Aberdeen - They specialise in Evo's but never had any issues with their work on the R32 GTR.


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

it was ellon car clinic they used to be called Jap performance. ive had no problems with Wallace Performance all the work they have done to my car has been really good.


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking of removing my engine covers to respray them but this thread is making me think twice. 
Is the cas sensor that tricky to put on or is it that the garage messed it up? 
Also does the sensor's position move or remain the same after removal or do you have to mark it up?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

REDWOOD said:


> I was thinking of removing my engine covers to respray them but this thread is making me think twice.
> Is the cas sensor that tricky to put on or is it that the garage messed it up?
> Also does the sensor's position move or remain the same after removal or do you have to mark it up?


Mark it up before you remove. Pen/tipex etc will be fine. 

When removed dont move the shaft sticking out as you will know how it needs lining up again. 

If you do move the shaft then you simply need to look at the end of the cam. It wider one side to the other. Simply move the CAS sensor arm to face around the same way, slide it back in and twist a little, it will drop straight in! 

Simple!


PS- you dont need to remove the CAS to remove cam covers!


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

when ever the cas is removed marking it up isn't acurate enough, it always needs a timing lamp to get it exact


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^
This is my concern.
Car is running sweet and I don't want any problems.


----------

